# Sonntag, 29.06.08: Clubtour am Donnersberg



## Doppelherz (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

am kommenden Sonntag ist unsere Donnersberg-Clubtour geplant. 
Wir fahren in zwei Gruppen, eine geführt durch unseren "local" Markus und eine übernehmen wir.

Beide Gruppen haben etwa den gleichen Singletrail-Anteil und Techniklevel 2.
Markus fährt mit Tempolevel 2-3 ca. 45 km und 1100 hm 
und wir fahren mit Tempolevel 2 ca. 35 km und 850 hm.

Technik- und Tempolevel siehe:
http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=129&Itemid=89

Auf etwa halber Strecke haben beide Gruppen eine Einkehr geplant. Aber auch im Anschluss kann am Schillerhain noch gemeinsam eingekehrt werden.

Da auch heute wieder einige Wanderer unterwegs waren, der eine oder andere Baum im Weg liegt und auch so manche knifflige Stelle seine Zeit braucht, möchten wir in jeder Gruppe die Teilnehmerzahl auf 10 beschränken. 

Treffpunkt ist am Sonntag, 29.06.08, in Kirchheimbolanden am Schillerhain, Abfahrt ist um 10.30 Uhr, ja 10.30 Uhr !!!

Wegbeschreibung:
Autobahn A 63 Kirchheimbolanden ab, 
dann rechts Richtung Kirchheimbolanden,
1.Ampel geradeaus
im Kreisel 1. Ausfahrt
dann ca. 800m der Straße folgen
dann an der rechts Kurve geradeaus und bergan, der Wegbeschreibung zum Schillerhain folgen. Parken rechts auf dem großen Parkplatz.

Bringt gutes Wetter, gute Laune und euren Helm mit (ihr wißt ja: Helmpflicht bei Clubveranstaltungen),
wir freuen uns:

Birgit & Jochen & Markus B.


----------



## [email protected] (22. Juni 2008)

Erster! 

Ich versuche mich dann mal ans Hinterrad des "Locals" zu hängen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (22. Juni 2008)

Glückwunsch !


----------



## Werner (22. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr beiden,

dann bitte 2x Reservierung für 35-km-Gruppe.

Bis spätestens nächsten Sonntag...
...Werner


----------



## Ripman (22. Juni 2008)

Tach auch, 

2 mal 35km bitte.

LG

Jürgen


----------



## Mc.Gyver (22. Juni 2008)

Zweiter

fürs Hinterrad des" Locals" brauche aber zwei Plätze.

Mfg
Oliver


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Juni 2008)

ich klink mich dann auch mal beim "büggü" ein


----------



## Bettina (22. Juni 2008)

Ich nehm dann einmal die 35 bitte! Und danach ein 

Bis Sonntag,
Bettina


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin auch bei der 45 km büggü Runde dabei


----------



## mathias (23. Juni 2008)

Ah immer so ein Stress,

bitte zweimal die 35

Mathias


----------



## rübi (23. Juni 2008)

Ich werd mich dann Markus anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radicalric (23. Juni 2008)

Ich will auch mal wieder mit (beim Büggggggüüüüüüü)
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Doppelherz (23. Juni 2008)

Ich merk' schon, ihr wisst wie schön's am Donnersberg ist...:
Birgit


----------



## Hicki (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo Birgit und Jochen,

bin auch dabei! Bis Sonntag dann.

Ach ja - für mich beinharte 35 km und 850 hm 

Ciao

Hicki


----------



## Rockside (24. Juni 2008)

Ich meld mich auch mal bei den 35 km, will nicht die Bremse bei den 'Schnellen' abgeben.

Bis denne,

Rolf


----------



## Carvolli (24. Juni 2008)

Servus!
Ich melde mich mal für die 45 km an.

Gruß Olli


----------



## Luzie (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Birgit und Jochen,

wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, so bin ich hiermit die 10. für eure 35km Tour.

Bis Sonntag 
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doppelherz (25. Juni 2008)

Also, wenn ich jetzt richtig liege, sind wir in der 35 km Gruppe jetzt 12 Personen und 11 Bikes. In Büggiis Gruppe sind's mit selbigem 9 Personen.
Das Ergebnis spricht für sich.


----------



## Mc.Gyver (26. Juni 2008)

Moin, Moin,

brauche für Sonntag doch nur einen Platz für 45 Km, Beifahrer wegen Krankheit ausgefallen.


Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## happygegoogelt (26. Juni 2008)

Tja, habe es mir am Dienstag ja fast gedacht.....
aber der liebe Dienstherr macht mir mal wieder einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Muss arbeiten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! und kann nicht mit.....

Doofe EM.... doofes Fussball... 

Ich wünsche euch viiiiieeeeel Spaß bei gutem Wetter!

Bis demnächst im GoWa. 

Andrea


----------



## grosser (26. Juni 2008)

Ich nehm dann noch einen 45er!
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Juni 2008)

ich bring noch jemanden für die 45 Km mit. 
Befürchte allerdings, dass ich in meinem Zustand die Bremse mimen werde (seit Gardasee nur 1mal gefahren). 
35 wären dann wohl doch besser... nun gut. Kenne mich ja auch bissl aus und kann abkürzen, wenn ich nicht mehr kann.


----------



## Markus B. (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Gaststätte für die lange Runde am Sonntag geöffnet ist! Also genug Essen und Trinken einpacken!
Bis Sonntag 
Markus


----------



## Rockside (27. Juni 2008)

Ich kann am Sonntag leider doch nicht mit, mein Auto macht Mucken und braucht leider erst mal nen Service. Echt schade!


----------



## Carvolli (27. Juni 2008)

Moin, Moin !

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab Heidesheim oder Budenheim?

Gruß Olli


----------



## Mc.Gyver (27. Juni 2008)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich kann am Sonntag leider doch nicht mit, mein Auto macht Mucken und braucht leider erst mal nen Service. Echt schade!



Moin,

dachte wir fahren Fahrrad!!!!

MFG


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo !
Dann möchte ich gerne den Platz von Rolf einnehmen und am Sonntag mitfahren.
Wer ich bin ? Nicht Mrs. Rocky M. sondern Tanja. Ich hoffe, ihr nehmt mich trotzdem mit. Würde mich freuen, wenn es klappt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (27. Juni 2008)

Carvolli schrieb:


> Moin, Moin !
> 
> Hat jemand Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft ab Heidesheim oder Budenheim?
> 
> Gruß Olli



Hallo Carvolli,
in Anbetracht der Spritpreise eine gute Idee!
Schick mir mal ne PM mit deiner Telefonnummer und ich rufe zurück.

Gruß
Dieter (Budenheim)


----------



## Carvolli (27. Juni 2008)

grosser schrieb:


> Schick mir mal ne PM mit deiner Telefonnummer und ich rufe zurück.



Ist die Mail bei Dir angekommen?

Gruß Olli


----------



## grosser (27. Juni 2008)

Carvolli schrieb:


> Ist die Mail bei Dir angekommen?
> 
> Gruß Olli



jo,
ich rufe morgen nach 18:00 uhr an!

gruß


----------



## Mc.Gyver (28. Juni 2008)

Moin Moin,

muss leider absagen, habe wichtigere Verpflichtungen zu erledigen. Muss Prioritäten setzen.

Viel Spaß

Mfg
Oliver


----------



## happybikerin (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen! Ich würde mich auch gerne anschliessen, natürlich bei der 35km Gruppe!
Bis denne,
Alex


----------



## Doppelherz (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

super, dass ihr alle mitfahren wollt, allerdings wären wir jetzt in der 35er Gruppe mit uns beiden 14 !!! Leute und in der 45 Gruppe nur 8. 

Bei 10 Personen pro Gruppe wollten wir eigentlich Schluss machen.

Da wir keinen ausgrenzen wollen, wäre es schön, wenn sich noch zwei Leute aus der 35er Gruppe den 45ern anschließen würden.

Wie sieht's aus?

Gruß Birgit


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, wenn Herr Bügggü  das TEmpolevel auf 2 reduzieren könnte. Das schreckt die meisten sicherlich ab, die auch net ganz so viel zum Fahren kommen wie ich derzeit (hab auch bissl befürchtung, dass ich abkürzen muss ).


----------



## Doppelherz (28. Juni 2008)

Habe mit Markus gesprochen, er fährt dann auch Tempolevel 2, damit wir gleich große Gruppen machen können. Seine Tour ist 50 km lang bei 1.005 hm. Das sollte doch für den einen oder anderen "Vielfahrer" bei der 35 km Gruppe doch sicher auch machbar sein .

Damit erkläre ich jetzt den "Fred" in Sachen Anmeldung als 'geschlossen'.

Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass wir wegen Regen absagen müssen, sehen wir uns morgen um 10.30 Uhr.

I freu' mi
Birgit


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Juni 2008)

Die Wetteraussichten für Morgen sind ja Super Büggü gut: also Sonnencreme nicht vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (29. Juni 2008)

Schade, schon wieder vorbei :-(( 
Superschöne Runde durch die Wälder des Donnersberges mit hohem Trailanteil. So macht Mountainbiken Spaß.

Lieben Dank an Birgit und Jochen fürs Zeigen.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Werner (29. Juni 2008)

Ja, wie Ripman schon sagt, schöne Tour auf vielfach unbekannten Wegen!

Danke euch beiden für die Organisation und Durchführung.

Hier noch ein paar Eindrücke:

Erster freiwilliger Stop:


​
Erster Zwangsstop:


​
Die TeilnehmerInnen der "kleinen" Runde:


​
Doppelherz: Die Kraft, die durch zwei Herzen kommt!


​
Am Adlerbogen:


​
Grüße....
Werner


----------



## Hicki (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Birgit und Jochen,

die Tour war wirklich toll - herzlichen Dank für die ORGA!!!

LG

H.


----------



## mathias (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Birgit, hallo Jochen.

Super Trailtour, super Wetter, super Guides, super Mitfahrer ....... keine Pannen, keine Stürtze Ja ist denn heut schon Weihnachten??

Vielen Dank an Euch für den schönen Sonntag
Mathias


..... und Finale oho, Finale ohohoho


----------



## grosser (29. Juni 2008)

Es war wieder eine klasse Tour!!
Dank an Markus fürs Guiden der 45km Runde!




Gruß
Dieter


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juni 2008)

He Misetr Büggü!

Eine der schönsten Touren, die ich am Donnersberg gefahren bin! REspekt 

Und war wieder echt luschtisch... So mit de Leut und so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luzie (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo Markus,

danke für den schönen Tag, die netten Trails ( bis auf die sehr felsige Stelle) und den tollen Ausblick bei der Einkehr.

LG Silke


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2008)

Auch von mir gibts dreimal Daumen hoch     für unseren Guide!!!

Super Tour bei traumhaftem Wetter, das riecht nach einer Wiederholung


----------



## Mr Cannondale (1. Juli 2008)

Schee wars am Donnersberg, die Einkehr beim Wald Heil mit der Superaussicht war mal was besonderes, ich hoffe unser Guide hat die zwei Stürze ohne Spätfolgen überstanden: Gute Besserung Büggü


----------



## Doppelherz (1. Juli 2008)

So, jetzt ist aber genug des Lobes - nur ein letztes noch. Hat super Spaß gemacht mit euch. Macht Lust auf Fortsetzung. 

Birgit und Jochen


----------



## Markus B. (2. Juli 2008)

Ich kann mich Birgit und Jochen nur anschließen, und bei mir ist alles wieder im grünen Bereich!
Gruss
Markus


----------



## Marco_Rohr (9. Juli 2008)

Das positive Echo hat mich doch neugierig gemacht, so dass ich für nächsten Samstag auch eine Donnersberg-Tour plane.

Hat jemand die Clubtouren vom 29.06. mit GPS aufgezeichnet und würde mir die Tracks senden? Das wäre sehr nett.

Gruß - Marco


----------

